# G4003g collets



## Todd Adams (May 16, 2020)

What will I need with this lathe to be able to use collets in the headstock. It comes with a mt3 x mt5 spindle adapter. Is that it? This is my first lathe
Thanks


----------



## benmychree (May 16, 2020)

you should be able to find a collet adapter to fit the #5 MT spindle and takes 5C collets.


----------



## Todd Adams (May 16, 2020)

5c because its 5mt ?


----------



## Mitch Alsup (May 16, 2020)

You have a variety of options:
You can get a 5C-MT5 adapter (with or without quick change attachment)
You can get a 5C or even ER-40 collet chuck that goes in the D1-5 spindle head


----------



## benmychree (May 16, 2020)

Todd Adams said:


> 5c because its 5mt ?


No, just because 5C is the most common collet (cheapest)


----------



## derfatdutchman (May 16, 2020)

I would go with 5C collets over ER-40, not only are 5C collets  available in round, but also square, hexagon, and plain collets that can be bored or milled to fit custom sizes.


----------



## Superburban (May 17, 2020)

Unless you know you will be using collets alot, I would start with a set of 5C collet blocks, and collets. The blocks allow you to use them in the lathe chuck, or in a mill vise. A lot less costly then a collet system made for the lathe, and you can always take the next step with a collet chuck down the road if you need.

If you still want a collet system, I think you will have better luck searching for a D1-5 collet chuck, rather then a xx collet to 5MT adapter, and the right length of collet draw tubing, and handle.


----------



## Todd Adams (May 18, 2020)

I think a collet chuck will be best. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Splat (Jun 21, 2020)

There's writeups and vids about making a 5c drawbar for the 4003g. I used a Harding, iirc, bar for mine. I just used a few washers because the bar was just a little long. Search around. You need the 5c adapter from Grizzly and a drawbar and you'll be gtg. Better runout than using collet chuck.


----------

